# Diarrhea after first shots.



## Sunflower (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi guys,

My boy had his first shots yesterday morning and has had diarrhea since late afternoon. I had to take him out very 50 mins throughout the night because of it :-\ He seems fine, eating and drinking and still full of beans. Is it normal to have loose poo after first vaccine, if so how long does it last?

Thanks.

Sunflower.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I think so. Dharma just had her rabies yesterday. This one really did her in. She got a bump where they injected it. She had really runny poop. And she seemed tired and just sort of growly out of sorts. She is still really quiet today. Lucky for me she is finished all her needles. They separated her 4th set of shots by a week though. The others in one week and then her rabies yesterday.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

It happened with our boy with his shot. I forget how long it took to clear up, but I believe no longer than a week. You could try adding some uncooked oats to his meals to help firm things up, but I'd bet you'd still get runny poo.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Hmmm. I think Lua (13.5 weeks) got loose poops for about a day after her first round. She still had a small lump at the injection site of her flu vaccine about a week later, but it didn't seem to bother her. Today though, she had a nasty reaction from her third combo, second flu, and first lepto vaccines. About 8 hours after her shots, she started vomiting, having diarrhea, and got red around the eyes, lips, nose, in her ears, and around her paw pads. of course, it was after hours, so after a visit to the e-vet, some steroids, two antihistamines, and some fluids, she's back home napping. The vet called it a "moderate" reaction, but it was kinda scary and certainly left my wallet a few hundred bucks lighter..


----------



## friendbeast (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm having similar issues after Fenrir's third round of shots. His appetite is also less than normal. Today is day three, so I'm hoping is appetite will return today.


----------



## mrmra (Jul 18, 2013)

My fella had horrible diarrhea and vomiting after his first Frontline (puppy version) at age 9 weeks (bad case of fleas). Cleared out his whole stomach, kept drinking and vomiting it back up for a couple hours.

Freaked me out because I thought it might have been Parvo.

He was perfectly fine (but very, very hungry) the next morning. Fleas were totally gone. I waited a couple months before giving him another dose, which went fine, no problems. 

He normally sleeps heavy on shot day. Loves the vet, though. Gets cookies. Total food wonk.


----------

